# Adder Advice



## nat.brassington (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey!

I was 90% sure i caught a glimpse of an adder in my garden a few weeks/months back. This weekend i found bits of snake shed on my way upto the compost pile. At this end of the garden there is a large over grown patch that needs stripping back to be slabbed over in the spring.

Now my question is.... is it safe for me to disrupt this area to strip back? If i do have Adder's then will i be disturbing an important time? Or is it ok for me to do the work as its early enough for them to relocate? Next door have a pond, and plenty of frogs and toads, but im thinking they maybe in either my compost heap or the over grown area? The lady next door is always out in her garden but there isnt the hiding areas that there are in my garden so i think they be residing on my side?


----------



## nat.brassington (Jul 12, 2009)

Apologies for the rushed post, the england is not very good too much init!


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Slippery42 is probably the best person to answer this type of question


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Do you live in the countryside on on the edge of the country side ?

If so then it may be an adder however if you are in a built up area then the fact that you have a pond with amphibians in it or close but makes it more likely to be a Grass Snake.

Adders are still active for a couple more weeks or so but grass Snakes will become dormant and inactive now that the weather is changing.

Pm me with your location and I'll try and help you a little more

Regards

Graeme


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

slippery42 said:


> Do you live in the countryside on on the edge of the country side ?
> 
> If so then it may be an adder however if you are in a built up area then the fact that you have a pond with amphibians in it or close but makes it more likely to be a Grass Snake.


I have to agree with Slippery.
When I read the original post....Compost heap, pond, frogs etc I though... More likely to be a grass snake.


----------



## nat.brassington (Jul 12, 2009)

thanks people! it could be a grass snake i suppose... i literally only caught a glimps .. i should have kept the shed to photograph and post


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Nat,

Having looked at your location (thanks for your postcode) I think it unlikely that it is going to be an adder.

Although there are plenty of adder records in the area the nearest habitat which looks suitable is 250m to the north across/through built up housing.

Adders are not generally associated with the ability to deal with or live in built up areas where as grass snakes are more mobile, foraging for amphibians in garden ponds and egg laying in garden compost heaps.

If you are clearing the area at the rear of the garden do it now if possible as any grass snake should still have the ability to seek out alternative shelter.

If you have to do it late in the season my advice would be to have a suitable viv available in case you disturb one in cooler weather where if left the snake would be unable to seek shelter and possibly die.

Obviously if you do disturb one and find it necessary to temporarily keep it over winter let me/someone know.

Importantly if you do come across a snake make sure it is a Grass Snake if handling it as we do not want to hear of you being tagged!

If it did turn out to be an Adder let me know and I'd arrange it collection for safe and legal over wintering.

Feel free to e-mail me or pm me if I can be of help and good luck with the gardening

PM coming with my number



Regards


Graeme


----------



## nat.brassington (Jul 12, 2009)

slippery42 said:


> Nat,
> 
> Having looked at your location (thanks for your postcode) I think it unlikely that it is going to be an adder.
> 
> ...


Thanks Graeme,

I appreciate the advice, I will clear the area this weekend and see what happens. I always have vivs available encase someone comes knocking with a re-home etc. What are the legalities involved if it does turn out to be an Adder? Can i simply place it in a rub and then give you a call? I don't have a DWA and no training but i do have 3 crazy Thai's and a hook! so im confident i can get it in a rub if need be.

As much i was would hope the area is snake free so nothing gets disturbed i do find the idea of finding something very exciting. Do you know of any research or herp groups that i could get involved with in terms of counting numbers and conservation as it would be something i would love to get involved with!

Regards,

Nathaniel


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

nat.brassington said:


> Thanks Graeme,
> 
> I appreciate the advice, I will clear the area this weekend and see what happens. I always have vivs available encase someone comes knocking with a re-home etc. What are the legalities involved if it does turn out to be an Adder? Can i simply place it in a rub and then give you a call? I don't have a DWA and no training but i do have 3 crazy Thai's and a hook! so im confident i can get it in a rub if need be.
> 
> ...


Legally if it was an adder and you catch it you have no problems if you call me I could have it legally collected within a few hours.

Take care though!!!!!

I'll dig out saome contacts locally and PM you.


----------



## nat.brassington (Jul 12, 2009)

slippery42 said:


> Legally if it was an adder and you catch it you have no problems if you call me I could have it legally collected within a few hours.
> 
> Take care though!!!!!
> 
> I'll dig out saome contacts locally and PM you.


Thank you!


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

surely if he keeps it outdoors in a rub in the location where it was found dwa are gonna be fine with that as its not being kept indoors and still outside where it has been living its just hes provided a home for it when destroying the old one or jsut then putting it a rub and relocating it in the summer


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

mikeyb said:


> surely if he keeps it outdoors in a rub in the location where it was found dwa are gonna be fine with that as its not being kept indoors and still outside where it has been living its just hes provided a home for it when destroying the old one or jsut then putting it a rub and relocating it in the summer


Technically the act of keeping it required a DWA


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

slippery42 said:


> Technically the act of keeping it required a DWA


providing an external habitat in the same enviroment it came from surely isnt crossing the line its no different to attracting adders into your back garden in cornwall ........:whistling2: not that id do that on purpose or anything lol


----------



## scaleylover (Mar 10, 2009)

Did you find anything? or was your gardening uneventful?


----------



## nat.brassington (Jul 12, 2009)

Well! .... I got started and cleared an area of roughly 4x3m which is a good start but a long way to go so hoping i can attack it more at the weekend i found a little more partial shed but i didnt see anything


----------

